# حب الشباب ، آلية حدوثه و أنواعه و علاجه



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 ديسمبر 2009)

يعتبر حب الشباب أكثر مشاكل الجلد شيوعا بين الشباب ، خاصة في سن المراهقة. فأغلب هؤلاء الشباب يعانون من هذه المشكلة ولو بدرجة بسيطة.

ما مدى شيوع حب الشباب؟

في الواقع كل الشباب سيظهر عندهم في وقت ما عدد صغير من بقع حب الشباب وبعضهم سيصابون بأكثر من ذلك. إن 85% من مجتمع الشباب يتكون
عندهم ما يعرف بحب الشباب الفسيولوجي وحوالي 15% يصابون بدرجات أكثر إزعاجا من حب الشباب وبدرجات متفاوتة من البسيطة إلى المتوسطة أو الشديدة.
• نسبة الإصابة بين الجنسين
تعتبر نسبة الإصابة متساوية بين الجنسين ، ولكن الإصابات تكون عادة أكثر شدة في الذكور.

تبدأ الإصابة الأولى بحب الشباب عادة في أوائل العقد الثاني من العمر ، ويعزى ظهوره في الإناث قبل الذكور إلى حدوث البلوغ مبكرا في الإناث.
ومن النادر جدا ملاحظة حب الشباب في عمر 8 أو 9 سنوات وأغلب حالات حب الشباب تزول عند عمر 25 عاما ، إلا أن 5% من الحالات في الإناث يمكن أن تبقى حتى عمر 40 عاما.
• الوراثة
قد يكون لحب الشباب ارتباط وراثي ، إلا أنه لم يتم حتى الآن إثبات ذلك.

ماهو حب الشباب؟

حب الشباب هو اعتلال بالغدد الدهنية - غدد إفراز الدهن (sebaceous glands) التي في الجلد والقنوات التي تحمل إفرازها الدهن إلى سطح الجلد . وأكثر أماكن تواجد هذه الغدد هي جلد الوجه والظهر والصدر ، وهي الأماكن التي يسود فيها ظهور حب الشباب.







بالإضافة إلى زيادة إنتاج المواد الزيتية للجلد فان المعانين من حب الشباب تظهر عليهم عدة أنواع من الحبوب وهي:
• حبوب غير التهابية: إما أن تكون بيضاء الرؤوس أو سوداء الرؤوس
• وأخرى التهابية وتبدو على هينة حبوب صغيرة حمراء (حطاطات  papules ) أو حبوب صفراء ( بثور pustules )أو عقيدات nodules أو أكياس cysts


في بعض المرضى من ذوي البشرة الداكنة ، يمكن أن يحدث تلون بالجلد نتيجة للتفاعلات الالتهابية التي تصحب الإصابة بحب الشباب. وهى من العواقب الثانوية لكثير من الأمراض الجلدية ويمكن أن تدوم لأشهر عديدة أو حتى سنوات. ولهذا تكون من الأهمية بمكان أن يبادر ذوو البشرة الملونة بالعلاج المبكر والفعال لحب الشباب.


آلية حدوث حب الشباب

1. زيادة إنتاج الدهن (sebum)
تعمل الغدد الدهنية تحت سيطرة الهرمونات الجنسية ، ولهذا السبب يظهر حب الشباب عند البلوغ .
2.   والهرمونات الرئيسية التي تنبه الغدد  الدهنية فتسمى أندرو جينات    androgens. وهى هرمونات تنتجها الخصيتان في الذكور والمبيضان والغدتان جار الكليتين في الإناث.
3. الرؤوس السوداء والبيضاء
إن آليات تكون الأنواع غير الالتهابية من حب الشباب مازالت مبهمة ، ولكن من المحتمل أن بعض مكونات المواد الدهنية التي تفرزها الغدد الدهنية يمكن أن تساعد على تكون هذه الآفات.
4. البكتيريا
من المؤكد أن يكون للبكتيريا دور في حدوث الالتهاب في بعض حالات حب الشباب. فجلد الوجه والجزء العلوي من الجسم لكل شخص بعد البلوغ الجنسي - في المصابين أو غير المصابين بحب الشباب - تتواجد به أنواع كثيرة من البكتيريا وخاصة (P. acnes) ولأسباب غير معروفة تماما ، تدخل هذه البكتيريا إلى قنوات الغدد الدهنية فتسبب إنتاج مواد شديدة التباين ونشطة بيولوجيا ، تنفذ فيما بعد إلى المناطق المجاورة من الجلد  وتؤدي إلى الالتهابات.

ونود أن نؤكد هنا بأن حب الشباب ليس مرضا معديا ، ولكنه يعزى إلى تفاعل فيما بين البكتيريا - التي تعيش اعتياديا (طبيعيا) على الجلد - والمواد الدهنية التي تنتجها الغدد الدهنية بشكل غير طبيعي.

• ما الذي يزيد حب الشباب سوءا؟

هناك بعض العوامل الفسيولوجية بالجسم التي قد تزيد حالات حب الشباب سوءا. حيث لوحظ ظهور مفاجئ لحب الشباب قبل موعد الدورة الشهرية) الطمث) مباشرة ، كما قد تساعد أشعة الشمس على تكون حب الشباب ، ولكن لا يوجد احتمال وجود دور للغذاء في حب الشباب ، حيث لا يوجد دليل يدعم الاعتقاد السائد بأن الشكولاته تسبب بقع الوجه. كما أنه ليس للنظافة الشخصية تأثير ملحوظ في هذا الصدد.



أنواع حب الشباب

1. حب الشباب الشائع أكثر أنواع حب الشباب انتشارا هو حب الشباب الشائع (acne vulgaris).  وهناك أنواع أخرى من حب الشباب ولكنها غير شائعة نسبيا ومنها:   
2. حب الشباب في حديثي الولادة (Neonatal Acne)

3. حب الشباب بسبب الأدوية مثل بعض المراهم والكريمات التي تحتوي مركبات الكورتيزون steroids أو تناول هده المركبات عن طريق الفم قد يسبب حب الشباب.

4. حب الشباب الصناعي ، الذي يحدث في المناطق الصناعية وهناك نوع معين هو "حب الشباب الكلوري chloracne" والدي ينجم عن كيماويات (تسبب حب الشباب).

5. حالات حب الشباب المتأخرة الحدوث ، يمكن أن تحدث في حوالي 5% من النساء اللاتي يزيد عمرهن على 23 عاما. وهذه حالات في أغلب الأحوال ، تكون من نوع حب الشباب الاعتيادي ولكن تأخر تكونه عن أقرانهن .

علاج حب الشباب ؟

إن حب الشباب سواء كان مجرد حبوب قليلة أو حالة مرضية شديدة يكون قابلا للعلاج.


• العلاج الموضعي للجلد
في الواقع ، إن جميع حالات البقع الجلدية في "المراهقين" سوف تستجيب للمعالجة الموضعية. كما أن حالات حب الشباب غير الشديد mild ستستجيب جيدا لهذه المعالجة ، أما إذا لم تستجب فإن المعالجة بالمضادات الحيوية يكون ضروريا.

أنواع أدوية العلاج الموضعي: توجد أنواع كثيرة من هذه الأدوية ومنها:
- المركبات التي تحتوي على بنزويل بيروكسيد benzoyl peroxide
- المركبات التي تحتوي على فيتامين أ.
- مضادات حيوية موضعية مثل الكليندامايسين clindamycin).)



التأثيرات الجانبية للعلاج الموضعي: قد يؤدي استخدام الكثير من الكريمات والدهونات إلى حدوث بعض الاحمرار والقشور ، وهذا ما يسمى التهاب الجلد التهيجي الأولي ، والذي يمكن السيطرة عليه بسهولة عن طريق الإقلال من تكرار استخدام العلاج إلى مرة واحدة بدلا من مرتين في اليوم ، أو يوم عن يوم مع وضعه على أجزاء محددة من الوجه. وعادة ما يتم القضاء على هذه المشكلة باستمرار العلاج.

• العلاج عن طريق الفم (العلاج الفموي)
توجد أساسا ثلاث مجموعات من الأدوية التي تؤخذ عن طريق الفم هي:
o المضادات الحيوية
o الهرمونات
o الرتينويدات retionids

o المضادات الحيوية الفموية
وتشمل تتراسيكلين Tetracycline وإريثرومايسين erythromycine ، مينوسايكلين minocycline ،
دوكسي سايكلين doxycycline وغالبا ما تتطلب الحالات تكرار العلاج واستعماله لفترات أطول. ومن الأهمية بمكان تناول هده الأقراص حسب توصيات الطبيب ، لتحقيق الفائدة القصوي من العلاج.
وتعمل المضادات الحيوية بطريقتين: فهي تخفض عدد البكتيريا وتقلل من التفاعلات الالتهابية.

التأثيرات الجانبية للعلاج بالمضادات الحيوية : تعتبر المعالجة بالمضادات الحيوية ، حتى لفترة طويلة ، مأمونة للغاية. إلا أنه في حالات نادرة قد تحدث حالات من الطفح الدوائي ، مسببا طفح وحكة واسعة الانتشار مما يوجب إيقاف العلاج.كما قد تؤدي الى حموضة في المعدة وغثيان ومن غير المألوف التعرض لاختلال طفيف في الصحة أو آلام بطنية (مغص) مصحوب أحيانا بإسهال بسيط ، وهذا في العادة يتوقف تلقائيا بعد أيام قليلة

o نظم تعاطي الهرمونات:
قد يصف الطبيب أو اختصاصي الأمراض الجلدية حبوب منع الحمل التي تحتوي هرمون الاستروجين والتي تحتوي أيضا على مضاد الأندروجين المسمى أسيتات السايبروتيرون cyproterone acetate.                            تعمل الهرمونات أساسا على كبت زيادة إنتاج الدهون الجلدية. فهي عادة تعطى لمدة 8  أشهر ، ويجب وكما هو الحال في المضادات الحيوية أن تصاحب بالكريمات الموضعية.

التأثيرات الجانبية لنظم الهرمونات: إن التأثيرات الجانبية لحبوب منع الحمل التي تحتوي مضاد الأندروجين لا تختلف عن حبوب منع الحمل الاعتيادية.

o الروتينويدات  retinoids
وهي من مشتقات فيتامين أ تؤخذ عن طريق الفم مثل دواء روأكيوتان (Roaccutane) ورغم أنه فعال جدا لعلاج حالات حب الشباب  فإن وصفه يقتصر على اختصاصي الأمراض الجلدية. ويجب أن يستعمل بمنتهى الحذر مع الالتزام التام بإتباع تعليمات اختصاصي الأمراض الجلدية.

فهي تقلل وبشكل كبير تكون الدهون الجلدية التي تفرزها الغدد الدهنية للجلد. وتقلل تكون الرؤوس السوداء والبيضاء وتقلل عدد البكتيريا ، رغم أنها ليس مضادا حيويا. كما أنها - وبآليات معقدة - تقلل حدوث الالتهاب. وهكذا ، فهي تؤثر على العوامل الأربعة ذات العلاقة بسبب حب الشباب ، ولذلك فليس من الغريب أن تعتبر هذه الأدوية مفيدة جدا في معالجة حب الشباب. وعادة ما يتطلب العلاج بها مدة  تصل إلى 6 أشهر ، حيث يختفي بعدها حب الشباب نهائيا .

مضاعفات علاج الروأكيوتان ((Roaccutane
- أكثر التأثيرات الجانبية خطورة هو تشوه الجنين ولهذا يجب عدم السماح بحدوث الحمل أثناء العلاج بهذا الدواء ولمدة شهر بعد التوقف عنه. ويجب على النساء المعرضات للحمل باستخدام موانع الحمل المختلفة (يفضل أكثر من طريقة) كما يجب التأكد من عدم وجود حمل قبل بدء العلاج عن طريق التحليل.
كما يجب عدم أخذ هذا الدواء تحت إشراف طبي صارم وعدم إعطاء هذا الدواء لأي قريب أو صديق يعاني من حب الشباب.
- قد يؤدي إلى ارتفاع في الدهون الثلاثية والكوليستيرول في الدم التي تعود للمستوى الطبيعي بعد إيقاف العلاج أو تخفيف الجرعة. ولهذا يجب عمل تحليل لمستوى الدهون في الدم قبل العلاج وإعادتها بعد فترة من العلاج.
- أغلب المرضى تنشأ لديهم درجة لا بأس بها من جفاف الشفتين والجلد (خاصة جلد الوجه) ، والبعض قد يعاني من جفاف الجفون. كما أن حوالي 30% يمكن أن يعاني من آلام في المفاصل أو العضلات و 5% من الصداع. ورغم ذلك فإن جميع هذه التأثيرات الجانبية يمكن السيطرة عليها باستخدام أدوية بسيطة مثل الكريمات المرطبة والمسكنات البسيطة مثل باراسيتامول paracetamol. ولذلك فإنه من النادر جدا الاضطرار إلى إيقاف العلاج.

- علاج اثار حب الشباب:

يمكن علاج الندب عن طريق حقن الكورتيزون اذا كانت متضخمة , أو حقن التعبئة إذا كانت ندب ضامرة
كما يمكن استخدام التقشير الكيميائي أو الكريستالي أو الليزر لعلاج الندب والتصبغات حسب الحالة.

نصيحة عامة

من الأهمية بمكان تقبل حقيقة أن حب الشباب يمكن أن يستمر معك لمدة طويلة ، حتى باستخدام الأدوية الفعالة ، ورغم ذلك فإنه يمكن في العادة السيطرة على الحبوب. وعلى الذين يعانون من حب الشباب أن يعلموا بأن 80% منهم سيظهرون درجة من التحسن تصل إلى 80% خلال ستة أشهر ، ولكن قد يكون من الضرورة المداومة على علاج الحبوب لفترة قد تصل إلى عدة سنوات. أما الحالات التي تتطلب أدوية عن طريق الفم ، غالبا المضادات الحيوية ، فإنها ستحتاج إلى تكرار جرعات (على الأقل لمدة 3 أشهر) على هيئة أقراص أو كبسولات.​
:download:​
حب الشباب ، آلية حدوثه و أنواعه و علاجه​


----------



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتكم


شكرا

للموضوع المهم والمتكامل
​


----------



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم للشباب

يتضمن معلومات هامة

يرجى قرائته للاستفادة


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير يا كوكى 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (6 ديسمبر 2009)

تصدقي صرت  في الثلاثينات ولا مرة طلعلي حبة واحدة من حبوب الشباب

نشكر الرب  بجد

ميرسي يا قمر
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل قوى الموضوع دة.....ربنا يستخدمكم أكثر وأكثر....آمين


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كوكى
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتكم
> 
> 
> شكرا
> ...



ثانكس لمرورك يا النهيسى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع مهم للشباب
> 
> يتضمن معلومات هامة
> 
> يرجى قرائته للاستفادة



فعلا مهم كتير
ثانكس كليمووووووووووو​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع
> ميرسى لك كتير يا كوكى
> المسيح معك ويباركك



ثانكس يا ديدي لمشاركتك الحلوة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> تصدقي صرت  في الثلاثينات ولا مرة طلعلي حبة واحدة من حبوب الشباب
> 
> نشكر الرب  بجد
> 
> ...



بتكون على حسب البشره
نشكر ربنا
ثانكس مورا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

rabna mawgod قال:


> جميل قوى الموضوع دة.....ربنا يستخدمكم أكثر وأكثر....آمين



ميرسى لمرورك rabna mawgod​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكى
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> ودمتى بود
> ​



الشكر لوجودك وليم تل​


----------

